

Does local news have to be of low quality? - cwan
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/does-local-news-have-to-be-so-low-quality

======
drallison
This is about TV news which tends to be more mass market than print news.
Local news gets delivered by many vehicles. I get most of my local news from
the web and from a free local newspaper since TV does not provide significant
hyperlocal news for the Bay Area.

